# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  هرکی اطلاع داره خواهشان جواب بده

## صادق خان

سلام
کسی میدونه بقیه الله اعلام شده یان؟ :Yahoo (2): 
کلا چه چیزای اعلام نشده؟

----------


## صادق خان

آپ

----------


## صادق خان

نشد یه بار جواب درس حسابی بگیرم :Yahoo (65):

----------


## صادق خان

هیچ کس ینی اطلاع نداره :Yahoo (2): 
تو قوم خیشاتون دوست اشناها کسی نیس ک براش زده باشن فلان رشته بقیه الله؟

----------


## reza_m.d.d

والا من شنیدم دونفر از شهرمون بقیه الله قبول شدن
دیگ نمیدونم

----------


## صادق خان

:Yahoo (101): ممنون

----------


## صادق خان

کس دیگ اطلاع دقیق تر نداره؟

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

برای من سنجش لود نمیشه،ولی فکر کنم لینک دوم تو سایت سنجش مربوط به بقیه الله هم باشه،برید بررسی کنید

----------


## صادق خان

گفته ک 4/7 میزنن ولی کسای ک براشون کد 21 هس 
ک برا من نزده

----------


## سلامی

up

----------


## سلامی

up

----------

